# New pics of Fidgets litter.....and a surprise!



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Here's the latest pics of Fidgets 11 babies. Turns out we have 4 broken blacks and 7 dove tan babies with flecks to their heads, just like their mother. These are my first dove tan babies 










and the surprise is, Lily had her babies last night. Just 2 babies, but they're so cute cuddled into fidgets litter:


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

I wants! They are beautiful x


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

thankies.
I bet at a push, we could get to Jedburgh in about 6 to 8 weeks for a swapsies sesh again, depends if kallan or someone else can meet us there?? i could reserve some babies for ya for swapsies for some of your lot? xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I wanna see the orange bellies!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww!
Love the dove tans


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

hehe the bellies are only just starting to change colour. I'll try and get a pic put up on here later this week when hopefully their eyes will be open too. They're such pretty babies.

I'm also pleased to announce that when i was at work last night, Button, my burmese girl had her litter. 11 babies, and she was bred to my gorgeous siamese. I can't wait to see what her babies turn out like  xxx


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww!!!!!!!!!!! I like the little baby at the top of the pile  And will be browsing for more baby piccies to see the siamese/burmese bubbas


----------

